# Saw a 7 series 777Li on the way to work today



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

Sorry for the crappy picture quality, but this dude was flying and I was fumbling for my camera.

A 777Li?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Maybe he's a pilot or works for Boeing...


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

MrAirbags said:


> Sorry for the crappy picture quality, but this dude was flying and I was fumbling for my camera.
> 
> A 777Li?


Well, since he was *flying*, I guess he had the right model designation.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Lucky 7's since it is in Vegas? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Typo at the factory


----------



## cantona7 (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess that's what Jesus would drive. :eeps:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> Typo at the factory


LMAO!


----------



## P-Funk (Mar 6, 2003)

> I guess that's what Jesus would drive.


When I lived in Miami, there was a black 750 in the neighborhood with tinted windows and a license plate that read, GODSPEED. I dont think it was a religious thing, it was just a fit the sleek looking car.


----------

